# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Smart trading terminal and portfolio management, Cryptocurrencies.Ai Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cryptocurrencies.Ai Inc.

----------


## Airicist

How to trade crypto with smart orders?

Apr 10, 2020




> In this video tutorial we show you how to use smart orders in easy to use way on the https://cryptocurrencies.ai spot and 125x leverage futures exchange. This makes it so easy that with one single entry you can open multiple stop loss and take profits among many other options. 
> 
> Trading smartly and managing risk begins with the right tools!
> 
> Here are some of the key features of the exchange:
> - Spot and Futures with smart trading orders
> - Portfolio performance and trade calendar
> - Create multiple accounts and portfolios
> - Hedging same crypto asset by long/short and even portfolio hedging
> - Portfolio rebalancing in few clicks

----------

